# Please welcome our new moderator for the CBT and Hypnotherapy forum



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Please join me in welcoming Marilyn (cookies4marilyn) as the new Moderator for the CBT and Hypnotherapy forum.Marilyn holds BA and MS degrees in Psychology, Speech-Language Pathology and Language in the Media, and has completed some coursework towards a PhD, which was superceded by IBS and several other health issues - as well as becoming a full-time mom of two 20 + years ago. She has worked with both gifted and mentally handicapped children and adults for many years, as well as taught a community college course and given professional inservices.She came to the IBS Group BB in the Spring of 2000 when the site was recommended by her gastroenterologist. Having had IBS since 1983, turning down a clinical trial drug study through Mayo Clinic, and exhausting all treatment methods, her GI felt that she should do internet research on her IBS condition as the next step, and to share any infromation with him. Having severe refractory IBS, she learned about various treatment methods to help alleviate IBS symptoms here on this BB - and tried clinical hypnotherapy which proved to be the best treatment method for her. She now helps other IBS patients in this area, as she was helped as a newbie here. Marilyn works directly with Michael Mahoney, the creater of IBS Audio Program 100, as his representative in North America.Thanks Marilyn for offering your time and knowledge to the BB.Jeff


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Hi Marilyn,I know you will make a wonderful moderator!


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey Marilyn, Wait...you mean you weren't already the moderator of this forum! Just kidding







You've been a great help to me over the years that i've been here, and I've always valued your comments. I'm glad the moderator is you!kac


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Hi! Marilyn:I was just scanning down and I noticed your name as moderator here. Congratulations!! You are a marvelous choice. You have proved so helpful to me in the past with Mike's Tapes and other stuff. This gives me more incentive to check on this forum more often. Take care.Renee'


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Hi Marilyn,I'm glad to see this forum has a moderator again and that it's you!You've always been so helpful and supportive. We're lucky to have someone with your background and kind, helpful nature.Barbara


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Marilyn, congradulations and I know you'll do an excellent job.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you Jeff, SOS, Kac, Renee`, Barbara, Shawn, and others for your kind words and support! Very much appreciated. I will try my best. Happy wishes to all!


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Congratulations, Marilyn!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you Sherlock!!! Nice to "see" you again!! Hope you are well ~ Take good care. ~ M


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Welcome Marilyn! glad to have you with us. =)


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Congrats Marilyn. You'll be a great moderator. I remember you helped me with questions I had about Mikes tapes when I first did them in 1999. Going to be doing them again. Went to an IBS expert (transplanted so to speak from UNC to Boston)and she said that the meds I am taking (elavil and tiny dose of paxil) work very well but EVEN better with some type of therapy. I'm really interested in CBT, but she said its more effective/works better with someone trained in IBS/GI issues and she doesnt work with anyone in this area for that yet. Think she's really going to help inovative, effective IBS coping tools/techniques become available in this area. She has only been at the facility I go to for a month. Sorry I got off the track of welcoming you.


----------



## goofygut (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey, Marilyn...Would you believe I never, well hardly ever come to this site and there was something that just told me to come over here tonight. I've been really sick the past couple days (don't think it was IBS related, though who would know--think it was food poisoning)and have been trying to find ways to distract myself.Well, lo' and behold, the first time I've visited this sight in who knows how long and was absolutely ELATED that you are now the moderator of this site. I couldn't possibly be happier for you and the rest of us!! What an awesome choice to do this!!! Just gives me "goose bumps" since I know you are such an awesome person!!By the way, I've been meaning to send you a note. Guess who's going to be in your vicinity in about 10 days, God willing? Just for two days to see the kid and will be with a couple friends...but isn't that exciting?Hey..good luck, God bless and a huge "Thank you to Jeff and Dr. M. for making this possible!!!Wow!!!!!!!


----------

